# Canon R5 and R6



## BasilFawlty (Jul 12, 2020)

Now that the R5 and R6 have been officially announced, are any folks here planninig to upgrade to either of these cameras?  If so, what are you shooting now and do you plan to sell your current and buy the R5 or R6 (which one) or are you keeping your current body?   I'm asking this specifically for anyone considering either of these new cameras.

I just recently bought a 5D IV and also have a 6D and a 7DII.  In the marketing videos and on paper, these both sound like fabulous cameras, but I plan to wait until there are some real world reviews (by objective reviewers, not Canon ambassadors) before deciding what to do.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 12, 2020)

I had a look when I read the other thread on the subject.  They look fantastic but very expensive.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 12, 2020)

At first I was not going to but tit was actually the F 11 lenses that may have swayed me.

I have no interest in them.  But, I have the latest. 100-400 L with the 1.4 and 2x TCs making the longest combo 800mm F 11.  I can autofocus in live view on the 6D mII but that is cumbersome .  The R6 and R5 apparently can do this through the viewfinder.  

I have three other L series lenses and an 85 1.8 with no IS.  I'll  go to the camera shop and if this body, R6 for me, can get more out of my investment in glass, then I will do it. 

I would prefer not to trade in as this would give me two full frames.  TBD.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jul 23, 2020)

I have to say they are a tempting replacement for my 5D mkII that has sat idle since I got my M50. I am now so used to just taking my M50 with some EF lenses around that anything bigger has me wondering if I should, plus the price is enough to make you cry.

But those video and focus features are hard to ignore.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 23, 2020)

I am considering/wanting to replace my 5D III and my 1D mk IV for the R5. I will get the adapter and continue to us the current L series glass that I have and eventually make the switch over to the RF glass.

The F/11 glass that was announced doesn't concern me as those are just like the big glass of the EF series and meant for daytime stuff. To be honest with you from the things I see the mirrorless system that Canon has brought out seems to be a stop better than the mirror. I personally think that it is because of the bigger opening of the lens mount.

That's my 2 cents worth but at this point I have no concerns making the switch to the R5 or the R6.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 23, 2020)

ronlane said:


> continue to us the current L series glass that I have and eventually make the switch over to the RF glass.



Do you think you'll need to?  I'm going to use my L series glass with the adapter.  I know the RF glass is apparently fantastic, but I wonder if it's really that much better.  I guess there are some other advantages, I think they are a little more compact.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 23, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > continue to us the current L series glass that I have and eventually make the switch over to the RF glass.
> ...



Need to? Maybe, maybe not. I have seen comments that the new versions of the EF glass is way sharper than the resolutions that were coming out of the DSLR's. They also say that the mirrorless is sharper because the glass is closer to the sensor.

I do think that eventually you will want to go to the RF glass because from all I've seen the f/4.0 stuff is REALLY good. But I honestly think that is an over time thing and not sell off the bodies and glass now to go spend the $15 - 20K on the R5 and the RF glass.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the M50 and 7D mk2. For a hobby, I shot mostly wildlife and for that the 7D mk2 was fantastic, but in the last time, I shoot more people on the weekends and I need a full-frame, because of the lower noise and nicer out of focus background. I shoot videos with the M50 + Sigma 18-35 1.8 art for weddings and other stuff, I was satisfied some time, but I wanted a better quality in video. The M50 records only in IPB and I want ALL-I format, it looks sharper. The M50 has 120fps but only in HD. The 7D mk2 records in ALL-I but I´m using it mostly for photos because the sensor is better, at higher ISO-s it makes less noise, and it would be a pain always switching the cameras on the gimbal, setting it up all over again... So, I´m thinking to switch to R6 or to buy 2 other cameras, one full-frame for photos and one micro 4/3 for video.

Why R6? Good for wildlife 12fps mechanical and 20fps silent electronic shutter which is perfect. Animal eye autofocus. Higher ISO should be no problem. It records 120p in FHD and that gives that magical touch to the wedding videos. It records 4K with some overheating, so need to be careful with that. 20MP is fine for me, I´m used to it, I look not to crop much. The only thing that bothers me is that it records only in IPB. Canon rumors say that canon will release a new firmware update for the R6 so it will record in all modes ALL-I. It costs 2630€ (3094$) in Germany, and it a lot of money for me... But if I buy a Canon RP (full-frame 26MP) for 1000€ and a Panasonic GH5s (FHD 240p, logs...) for 1400€, then I´m around the same price... I really don't know what is better to do. The R6 has a better autofocus system than the R, RP, and GH5s. It´s making a good video, but not as long as the GH5s, it overheats, and if I have to cool it down in the middle of a wedding... it won´t be good.

Take a look at Gerald Undone´s overheating test for these 2 cameras:


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 3, 2020)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Take a look at Gerald Undone´s overheating test for these 2 cameras:



I don't shoot video but I'm curious what does internal/external mean.

I am on a list for the R6.  For me it is about the autofocus and IBIS and there ability in low light to get more out of my glass. 

One final thought.  I have heard others talk about these various video modes (IPB etc).  Can your viewers really see the difference?


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Aug 4, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> I don't shoot video but I'm curious what does internal/external mean.


Recording video internally on the camera or recording externally on something like Atmos ninja.


photoflyer said:


> I am on a list for the R6. For me it is about the autofocus and IBIS and there ability in low light to get more out of my glass.


For me, IBIS is not so important, because every IBIS wobbles a little bit. For video work, I use a Ronin S, and in the worst scenario when it's not stabilized perfectly it makes a jittery move which is easy to remove in the post process.


photoflyer said:


> One final thought. I have heard others talk about these various video modes (IPB etc). Can your viewers really see the difference?


When you move the camera fast it is not noticeable, it looks the same. When you want to record something slowly then you can see a little bit fewer sharpness, details, and contrast. But IPB is so good that you can't tell the difference. IPB is made of forward and backward predicted computed frames, and it uses far less space, so its good to have both.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, I originally posted this question about R5/R6 back in July last year (2020) and there hasn't been any additional replys since August last year.  So I thought I would update my position. The R5 and R6 have both been out and had enough reviews that I am 99% sure I'm going to get an R5.  I currently have a 5DMark4, a 6D and a 7DMarkII.  I will probably sell the 6D and 7D2 to but the R5 and them just keep the 5D4 as a second body.  I'm kinda hoping there will be some sales on the R5 around Christmas time (probably wishful thinking, but that's how I got my 5D4 for under $2000 with a Canon Battery Grip!).  I doubt we'll see that kind of deal but even a couple hundred off would be nice.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 19, 2021)

I did get one of the first R6s to enter the States.  Somewhere on the forum I posted a thread called "The R6 Thread". Where folks could share their experiences.  Not much has materialized.

It dies everything I purchased it for and more.  I only shoot stills but the reviews for video have been very good also.

I was coming from a 6D Mark II which I still have and will keep.  I sometimes shoot with both at the same time.  It's interesting switching back and forth from one to the other.  With the R6 you pretty much know when you pull the trigger whether you got the shot or not.  With a DSLR you have to review the image to be certain.  It is an interesting transition.

Depending on what you shoot I think I would keep the 7D Mark II.  I am hoping that Cannon delivers the R7 this summer.  I really want a professional grade crop sensor camera for wildlife and sports.

If the higher megapixels are really important to you then by all means get the R5.  On the other hand you could get the R6 and with the $1,500 you save grab an RF lens.  That's what I did when I got the 6D Mark II.  Instead of getting the 5D Mark IV, I got a 70-200 mm Mark II L.  Having said, that from the cameras you already have I suspect you have excellent lenses.  The R5 or R6 will get even more out of them.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Apr 19, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Having said, that from the cameras you already have I suspect you have excellent lenses. The R5 or R6 will get even more out of them.


I have some "pretty good" lenses - nothing Earth shattering.  One in particular I'd like to try on an R5 (or R6) is the Canon 70-200 - but it is the "poor man's" version at only f4 and no IS.  Since the R6 and R5 both have IBIS, I would love to see what kind of results I could get with this lens on one of those cameras).


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 19, 2021)

BasilFawlty said:


> Since the R6 and R5 both have IBIS, I would love to see what kind of results I could get with this lens on one of those cameras).



Either will earn their keep with that lens.  I have the non-IS 85 f 1.8 and on the R6 I can shoot crazy slow with it.  I was just experimenting and I forget but I think it was still sharp at 1/10 of a second handheld.

The R5 is very good and the R6 is spectacular in low light.  I don't hesitate going to 25,600 if necessary to get the shot.  IBIS, low light, eye tracking AF... totally worth it.

This was shot on the R6, handheld, with the 100-400 Mark II L and a 2x TC. It is cropped a fair amount   The AF tracked the eagle as it went overhead and I did my best not to fall over backwards.


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 30, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> I did my best not to fall over backwards.


LOL!  I can just picture that!  Nice shot by the way.


----------

